
Counter-strike trading found to be 'nearly all' money laundering - anigbrowl
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2019/oct/30/counter-strike-trading-found-to-be-nearly-all-money-laundering
======
garmaine
I don’t see how that claim makes any sense. As a criminal enterprise, no one
knows the totality of money laundering approaches. This is the availability
heuristic at work.

